#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Industrial training for btech, mtech, mca, bca 2013/2014 students in Noida

## IT Pathshala

* 
Project Based Winter Industrial Training for      Students of* 
*B.E., B.Tech, B.Sc, BCA  |  MTECH, MCA, M.SC  |  Other IT Graduates*

*IT Pathshala Technology Center Address: H-110, Sector-63, Noida

Call our IT Career Experts: +91-9873150999, +91-8800394970

Objective of industrial training program:* The objective of IT Pathshala Industrial Training Program is to provide a  comprehensive learning platform to students wherein they can enhance  their employability skills and become job ready along with real  corporate exposure.       

*Why to Enroll for Winter Industrial Training Courses at IT Pathshala?*


Create & Develop a LIVE ProjectEnhance your skills and become employable by hands-obn trainingGet Corporate Exposure & interact with industry expertsGet Technology Certification & Project Experience

Project Based Training  is a compulsory component of the curriculum of all major engineering  & technical courses. Most of the universities such as MDU, PTU, UPTU  etc. have included the 6 months industrial training as an integral part  of their curriculum.

*Program Takeaways:*


Live Major/Minor Project developmentExperience Letter on Training CompletionCertification on Training CompletionJob Assistance & In House Job OpportunityProject Source Code available in CD

*Program Benefits*

Training Provided by IT Company
100% Job Oriented TrainingInteraction with Industry ExpertsExposure to Industry Processes & MethodologiesExposure to Advance Technology ConceptsLIVE Projects ExposureExposure to Project Management ToolsCareer Development Training & Assistance1 to 1 Computer Allocation24x7 Wi-Fi Enabled Internet FacilityOnline Study Content
*Call our IT Career Experts: +91-9873150999, +91-8800394970*





  Similar Threads: Scholarships for btech/mtech students in india JSS Noida btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Best php winter industrial training institute in noida, delhi, ghaziabad Online 6 months industrial training for ECE students Engineering Softwares for Btech & Mtech Students

----------

